# Moving to Cyprus



## sandancer (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello everyone

After many years of reading this site I have decided to join.

upon visiting Cyprus many times my partner and myself have decided to take the plunge and move to cyprus.

We are planning our move in October (2014) but we are planning a visit at the end of june to find a property to rent first.

What I'm wanting advice on is whether you think its a good idea to go through a letting agency/estate agent to rent a villa long term? or if anyone can recommend a decent one or even knows anyone that will be letting their villa in october sometime.

I understand if you can't put links or suggest names on here.

I've read many threads of people wanting to make the move to cyprus and all you helpful people suggesting that they should do this and do that before making the initial move.

This is what we plan so far and what we have done...........

My partner and I have firstly decided to take a year off work.

We also are renting our uk property out for a year which will help pay for our rental in cyprus

We have enough money to cover us for a year or so this includes rental, bills and any other things that may crop up

We have decided to give cyprus 1 year to decide whether we want to stay there or not, if not then at least we still have our home and jobs to go back to if we don't stick it

We are looking for approx 3 bedroom villa with pool around the Peyia area furnished, then if we decide to stay and find another villa we would then bring our furniture over etc, but we haven't looked that far yet until we make a final decision.

Do you think we are doing the right thing by giving it a year? also we both work for the NHS, which if we did decide to stay hopefully we might be able to find work, and i do understand the current job situation at the moment, but we can work other areas and not just the hospital.

anyways I have many more questions but did not want to bombard you all at once.

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
It looks as though you have given everything a great deal of thought and your plan sounds very sensible.
If things don't work out here for you at least you can say you gave it a go and can look on it as an adventure. To keep your Uk home in case things don't work out is also very sensible.
One little word of advice though, don't run back at the first hurdle you come across. Knowing you still have your UK home will make it very easy to do so but the first year is always the hardest so as long as you can afford it try to hold out for as long as you can without getting yourselves into debt. Cyprus is a great place to live but you need to adjust your way of thinking to adapt to the very different lifestyle and attitudes of the people here.

Good luck
Veronica


----------



## dtb (Jan 1, 2014)

What a wise idea to rent for a year, we built our house 14 years ago and over the years have learned so much about Living in Cyprus. If I was to do it again, I would do exactly what you are proposing. To find rental property, Google Cyprus mail online and look at the property to rent section, you will not be stuck. Remember that you are in the driving seat, so take your time and if I were you take a short term lease just in case it does not work out. Look for property with Central heating installed, needed from December through to March at night. When you look to purchase, only consider property with title deeds. Do not listen to anyone about title is due shortly. I would open a UK euro account at your local bank and then transfer euros to a new euro account in Cyprus. If you transfer sterling, you will find a big dent in your money due to service fees. Very quickly you will meet other expats and find that your days are spent walking, lunches or dinners and will never look back. 

If you decide to settle and build or purchase seriously consider how to insulate the property as previous construction methods leak heat loss like you would not believe. I consider this very important as electricity/ gas/oil is very expensive so any saving will make the winter nights that mire enjoyable.

Good luck

DTB


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

Veronica is quite right - do give it a year it takes time to adjust to the cypriot way of life - we only arrived at the end of October this year, and there have been a couple of occasions when I could cheerfully have got on the first plane home - but you have to take a deep breath and carry on. On the whole I have loved it here so far - but there are always a few hurdles when you first come.

We went through a rental agency who we have been very pleased with - they have sorted out a couple of problems we had with the rental house very quickly and efficiently - not sure I can post the name on the open forum but will be happy to send you a message letting you know their contact number if you would like.


----------



## sandancer (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow thanks for the replys I really appreciate them.


Veronica, Hi - yeah we have thought long and hard about this move, and i've read enough threads on here not to rush into anything. We have discussed about not jumping at the first hurdle, so hopefully the good will outweigh any bad (but positive thinking we aren't going to have any bad) and we are going to love Cyprus even more than we already do and have a fantastic life there.


dtb, Hi - Thank you for the advice regarding the renting/purchasing of property and regarding title deeds etc, it something worth knowing. i'm going to look into the banking at the weekend. And we look forward to meeting new people and making new friends, personally i think when you make friends i'm sure it makes it much easier living there as you then have someone to advise you etc.


nemo1843, Hi - yeah we aren't expecting everything to be plain sailing at first, its good to hear that someone has had a few bumps along the way but have stuck it out and I suppose you have to take the rough with the smooth and just keep going like you have. and yes if possible would you be able to private message me with those details?


If you's don't mind can I ask which areas do you's live? we are looking at peyia initially but somewhere close to paphos and surrounding areas we would consider.

Also how long have you's been out there? nemo i know you've been there since october.

I know the job market is like everywhere at the moment but can i ask what you's do?

Sorry if i'm sounding too nebby (nosey) you don't have to answer that if yous don't want to.

But again thank you for the advice, i'm looking forward to coming back over in June for a holiday (well searching the area rental wise) and most definitely looking forward to moving over in October..


----------



## John Dee (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes I think you are doing the right thing with giving it a year. A wise move. I am sure you will really love it. 

If I were you it would be better for you as a couple to try and find a property without an agent. Deal directly with the landlord. Many are english ex pats who just want something fair. Few owners are greedy. I just found a beautiful Villa yesterday through some local searches without an agent. Going through the process now of drawing up a contract with a solicitor to have all the i's dotted and t's crossed. As long as you have a contract and a tenancy agreement that is all that is required to protect yourself. I am not sure which part of Cyprus you guys are thinking of. But be aware that the amount of empty properties is literally quite huge. Some owners are caught up in debts and are asking to much led by greedy agents. And the agents are desperate. Do not believe them if they tell you otherwise. Properites are not moving fast. I know of beautiful properties that are standing empty for many many months even more than year. Be careful also with some comments on here, as some have agency dealings. Usually they will be very helpful but run contrary to reality. The facts are that the Property market is 44 percent down this year as from 2012. Many people have left the island. Sadly with the lack of work and crisis. But for the Russians they are not of course interested and mostly unaffected. As for the current employment situation in Cyprus almost at 30 percent make sure you have the either the skills that they are crying out for, or a very stable stipend from the UK. The sad fact is that employment is virtually non existant. Unless you want to work for 1000 euros a month. Which most ex pats are lucky to even get.
One last thing do not forget the car situation!. I am sure most will help you out on that on here. We have all been there and done that.!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I take exception with your remarks about agents on here as there are only two of us who post here and unlike some agents we are both very scrupulous and fair in our dealings, neither are either of us greedy. Perhaps you have had dealings with unscrupulous ones but please do not assume that we are all rogues.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

John Dee said:


> Yes I think you are doing the right thing with giving it a year. A wise move. I am sure you will really love it.
> 
> If I were you it would be better for you as a couple to try and find a property without an agent. Deal directly with the landlord. Many are english ex pats who just want something fair. Few owners are greedy. I just found a beautiful Villa yesterday through some local searches without an agent. Going through the process now of drawing up a contract with a solicitor to have all the i's dotted and t's crossed. As long as you have a contract and a tenancy agreement that is all that is required to protect yourself. I am not sure which part of Cyprus you guys are thinking of. But be aware that the amount of empty properties is literally quite huge. Some owners are caught up in debts and are asking to much led by greedy agents. And the agents are desperate. Do not believe them if they tell you otherwise. Properites are not moving fast. I know of beautiful properties that are standing empty for many many months even more than year. Be careful also with some comments on here, as some have agency dealings. Usually they will be very helpful but run contrary to reality. The facts are that the Property market is 44 percent down this year as from 2012. Many people have left the island. Sadly with the lack of work and crisis. But for the Russians they are not of course interested and mostly unaffected. As for the current employment situation in Cyprus almost at 30 percent make sure you have the either the skills that they are crying out for, or a very stable stipend from the UK. The sad fact is that employment is virtually non existant. Unless you want to work for 1000 euros a month. Which most ex pats are lucky to even get.
> One last thing do not forget the car situation!. I am sure most will help you out on that on here. We have all been there and done that.!


Here we go again! An expert on Cyprus that don't even live here. I must ask you if you have a special agenda to destroy this country? Why this hate against agents and greedy owners. And what is are your knowledge about the Russians? You also believe that its only wealthy Russians here.. And salary, I am sure there are many more Cypriots than expats that doesn't get 1000 euro per month. I know quite a few.

Please find out the facts before you try to scare people away with you negativism.

Anders


----------



## berni109 (May 28, 2010)

Hi, a couple of other things to think about.
you know already that finding jobs is very very difficult unless you have some specialist skills that are in demand locally. your intended location will probably restrict you to that end of the island or expensive and time consumming commuting. (need a car)
Medical insurance might be something you need to consider dependent on your health. The european health card will only get you A&E.
Banking for a year could be on your UK credit card unless you need lots of cash. Nationwide and halifax offer no fee overseas purchases (make sure you pay it off each month) Norwich and peterborough offer no fee cash withdrawals on their debit card.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

berni109 said:


> Hi, a couple of other things to think about.
> U know already that finding jobs is very very difficult unless u have some specialist skills that are in demand locally. your intended location will probably restrict u to that end of the island or expensive and time consumming commuting. (need a car)
> Medical insurance might be something you need to consider dependent on your health. The european health card will only get you A&E.
> Banking for a year could be on your UK credit card unless u need lots of cash. Nationwide and halifax offer no fee overseas purchases (make sure u pay it off each month) Norwich and peterborough offer no fee cash withdrawals on their debit card.


Just one question Berni 109. The EHIC is not valid as soon as they get residence permit here. And they will not get a yellow slip without a medical insurance of some kind

Anders


----------



## sandancer (Jan 1, 2014)

I was just going to ask about all things medical.

This is what I understand......... please feel free to correct me whether i'm right or wrong 

Your E111 covers you up until 3 months or until you register to live in cyprus
(do you need to register to live in cyprus before the 3 months?)

If after the 3 months (for example I found a job and started paying into their system) would I be entitled to their healthcare?

If I didn't find work after the 3 months could I then pay into a private medical care?

As for the car yes, we do intend buying a car as the place we would like to live at the moment is Peyia

Bernie109 good to know about the banks, i think what we intend to do it maybes open a cypriot account and just place a very little amount of money in it to keep it open.

again, thanks for the info, all is appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

sandancer said:


> I was just going to ask about all things medical.
> 
> This is what I understand......... please feel free to correct me whether i'm right or wrong
> 
> ...


You need to have a permission to stay more then 90 days, so its a good idea to apply as soon as possible. You will then get a date for the so called interview. If all papers are in order you will get your permission to stay the same day or the day after. When you go to immigration and get a time they will supply you with a list of possible documents they want.

Your EHIC is valid the first 90 days or until you have got your permission to stay.

If you get a job or start as self employed and pay contributions to the social fund you are entitled to a medical card that give you access to the public healthcare. You spouse will also be entitled as dependent.

Hope this answers some of the questions

Anders


Your health care must be sorted out before you can get permission to stay.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

Be aware to check that a future employer really get you a social number and make the contributions, otherwise you can be in trouble. There is many that cheats with this to save money

Anders


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Forgive me if I'm wrong - I am off to get our day of fun at immigration a next week. 

I am self employed over here, I have registered with social but was told that I had to pay into the social fund for two years before I get any medical cover. I have to have private until then

The S1 and EH11 becomes nil and void once you register here. Unless of course you are retired and receiving a pension.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

thejohn32 said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong - I am off to get our day of fun at immigration a next week.
> 
> I am self employed over here, I have registered with social but was told that I had to pay into the social fund for two years before I get any medical cover. I have to have private until then
> 
> The S1 and EH11 becomes nil and void once you register here. Unless of course you are retired and receiving a pension.


Have you showed them a E104 that you have paid in to the system in UK? If so they should give you the medical card. If they don't, contact SOLVIT in UK and they will sort it out for you.

It is your total contributions in any EU country that count. It is EU regulation and nothing Cyprus can avoid. I am also self employed. I just showed my E104 and it was no problem.

Anders


----------



## John43 (Sep 13, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> Have you showed them a E104 that you have paid in to the system in UK? If so they should give you the medical card. If they don't, contact SOLVIT in UK and they will sort it out for you.
> 
> It is your total contributions in any EU country that count. It is EU regulation and nothing Cyprus can avoid. I am also self employed. I just showed my E104 and it was no problem.
> 
> Anders


Hi Anders,

I'm looking to move to Cyprus, but cant find how to apply/request?... E 104 form. Tried to look it up on HMRC web, cant find it!!Thanks in advise

John


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

I been looking for it also but can't find it. 


I spoke again to social as I'm self employed and again she said, no, the new rules are you must pay into the social for two years before you are entitled to health care. 

I have my S1 forms but as soon as I register as self employed they are no longer valid.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2014)

thejohn32 said:


> I been looking for it also but can't find it.
> 
> 
> I spoke again to social as I'm self employed and again she said, no, the new rules are you must pay into the social for two years before you are entitled to health care.
> ...


It is not right. I am self employed, Came here in May 2013 and renewed my medical card in December. There is many others on this forum that has done the same. But you need a form called E104.

Who have you been talking to?


Anders


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

I been talking to the woman in social security. The one who authorises the lower payments. She said it is a new rule.


----------



## John43 (Sep 13, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> It is not right. I am self employed, Came here in May 2013 and renewed my medical card in December. There is many others on this forum that has done the same. But you need a form called E104.
> 
> Who have you been talking to?
> 
> ...


Hi Anders,

Can you help me please.... How to get E 104 form before moving to Cyprus please

Thanks in advance

John


----------



## IDB01 (Apr 12, 2013)

The below provides information that needs to be supplied by HMRC Residency, I think that covers what was on the E104. It may be a place to discuss your concerns about cover when Working in Social Security Agreement Countries . I cannot post the link, until I've made more posts.


Search or google for *HMRC Working in Social Security Agreement Countries*

Hope this helps
Ian


----------



## John43 (Sep 13, 2013)

IDB01 said:


> The below provides information that needs to be supplied by HMRC Residency, I think that covers what was on the E104. It may be a place to discuss your concerns about cover when Working in Social Security Agreement Countries . I cannot post the link, until I've made more posts.
> 
> 
> Search or google for *HMRC Working in Social Security Agreement Countries*
> ...


Hi Ian,

I don't think that's the right one, as all it says, that if your work in another you pay taxes there.
E104 is Record of total periods of employment, contributions and residence in the same country. Gives migrant and cross-border workers access to health insurance, 
Submit it to a health insurance authority in the country where you work. 
in a country which requires records of working periods.


----------



## IDB01 (Apr 12, 2013)

I agree that you need the E104. I've read that it can be obtained from HMRC Residency. So I followed many confusing links and arrived at this statement...' To help you meet the rules of the other EEA country, the UK national insurance contributions you paid when you were self-employed or working for an employer may be used. You may need form E104. This tells the other country about times when you were insured in the UK. You can get it from the HMRC Residency.....

Rather frustrating I cannot find the form E104 or the contact details for HMRC Residency. Sorry I've lost the will to live with the HMRC pages tonight
Ian


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/international/ni-abroad.htm

the info you need is on this page. scroll to the bottom and it has a section on forms you may need.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

If they still say no, go to this page, fill in the form with your complain and they will sort it out. 
We had SOLVIT to help us when they refused to give my wife residence permit and it took 6 weeks before we had it in our hand.

https://ec.europa.eu/imi-public/

Anders


----------



## John43 (Sep 13, 2013)

IDB01 said:


> I agree that you need the E104. I've read that it can be obtained from HMRC Residency. So I followed many confusing links and arrived at this statement...' To help you meet the rules of the other EEA country, the UK national insurance contributions you paid when you were self-employed or working for an employer may be used. You may need form E104. This tells the other country about times when you were insured in the UK. You can get it from the HMRC Residency.....
> 
> Rather frustrating I cannot find the form E104 or the contact details for HMRC Residency. Sorry I've lost the will to live with the HMRC pages tonight
> Ian


Ha ha ha Ian, same here...


----------



## John43 (Sep 13, 2013)

bwfcwood said:


> HM Revenue & Customs: National Insurance contributions when you work outside the UK
> 
> the info you need is on this page. scroll to the bottom and it has a section on forms you may need.


thank you, but still no form E 104, they got S1, E106, E109... loosing my will to live and have got massive headache!!


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Apparently the S1 has replaced the E104....... so it says on gov website & you know you can trust what the gov says :-D


----------



## John43 (Sep 13, 2013)

bwfcwood said:


> Apparently the S1 has replaced the E104....... so it says on gov website & you know you can trust what the gov says :-D


oh, but why on Cypriot 2013 medical application form still asking for E 104, so confusing...


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/site-map/index_en.htm
I think this is the link, it says E forms have been replaced and from what I can see the one that replaces it is form S3


----------



## John43 (Sep 13, 2013)

Forms are so confusing.. questions employed- self employed, what if I'm not employed at the moment.. Would it be just easier to get private health insurance... Does anyone know how much it would be for a year for two people (we are not married) please?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Have a look at this thread which is the latest discussion re health insurance. I posted a couple of places you can get prices from and some details how it works here.

* medical-cover-forty-somethings-living-off-rental-income*


Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

bwfcwood said:


> EU - Help and advice on your life, work and travel in the EU - Sitemap
> I think this is the link, it says E forms have been replaced and from what I can see the one that replaces it is form S3


In many coutries it is still E104, I have got from Sweden and Germany. But it should change so perhaps you have to ask in UK

Anders


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Right 

On advice from Anders I have contacted the Solvit european advice EU people and here is my questions and answer. 

Even tho it reads like we should be entitled its getting the person in immigration to adhere!! 

Clear as mud, does not say anything about E104s, S1s or any other forms. 

Your original enquiry was:
Hi 

I have just moved from uk to cyprus and have started a smalll retail business here. 


I am now paying into the Cyprus Social Security and have registered as Self employed. I have paid 25 years into the UK National Insurance, and am currently paying Voluntary Contributions whilst i am here. 

I have been told by the Social Office here that i am not entitled to Health care in Cyprus unless i have my own private medical insurance but i believe this is incorrect, can you please confirm if indeed i am entitled to the same health care as a cypriot. 


thank you 

john mcdonald 


Dear Mr McDonald

In the EU, each Member State has its own arrangements for the organisation, definition and provision of healthcare to its residents. The Member States have not ceded competence to the EU to legislate on how national health care systems are organised and to whom benefits are provided. This right of the Member States to decide upon the provision of health care is reflected in Article 168 of the Treaty on the Functioning of the EU. 

Thus, while in the UK the NHS is free for all, in Cyprus free State health care is provided only to those who fulfill certain conditions (such as people with an annual income below a certain threshold, those in receipt of the public assistance allowance, families with four or more children, civil servants, etc). Please note that, the same rules apply to all residents of Cyprus, whether they are Cypriot nationals or not, thus there is no discrimination on the basis of nationality against other EU nationals. The EU cannot compel Cyprus to provide free healthcare to all who pay social security contributions or to extend the categories of those entitled to free healthcare. 

For more information on which categories of persons are entitled free State healthcare Cyprussee: 

http://www.moh.gov.cy/MOH/MOH.nsf/All/F8B5861FC3801B6C422579D7003EEFB8?OpenDocument 

Unfortunately, in practice this means that even if you are working and paying social security contributions in Cyprus, if you do not satisfy the conditions for entitlement to free healthcare in Cyprus then you would not be entitled to receive health care free of charge at State hospitals. You may still use those facilities but you will be charged the same fee as other paying residents. 

For more information on your rights to healthcare in the EU see: 

http://ec.europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/health/index_en.htm 

http://ec.europa.eu/social/main.jsp?langId=en&catId=509 

Please feel free to contact us with any other questions you have about your rights in the EU. 


=========================== 
Thank you for consulting Your Europe Advice. Your opinion is important to us. Please click


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2014)

thejohn32 said:


> Right
> 
> On advice from Anders I have contacted the Solvit european advice EU people and here is my questions and answer.
> 
> ...


Someone has misunderstood your question. Read this page the part qualification period

EU - Benefits for workers in other countries -Your Europe

I would write back to SOLVIT and copy the link and the part of the text 

Which Citizens Service office have you visited?

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Someone has misunderstood your question. Read this page the part qualification period
> 
> EU - Benefits for workers in other countries -Your Europe
> 
> ...


I don't understand what you think has been misunderstood. The document you linked to says you are entitled to the same social benefits as the country provides. It is talking about benefit payments rather than healthcare. The link to the Cyprus Government document defines who is entitlement to healthcare.

Thus if you do not fall under the umbrella of one of the cases listed you are not entitled to free-of-charge healthcare.

The particular thing that may effect a lot of ex-pats here is that reaching retirement age does not give you a total entitlement to free state healthcare as it does in the UK. This has come as a surprise to me.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> I don't understand what you think has been misunderstood. The document you linked to says you are entitled to the same social benefits as the country provides. It is talking about benefit payments rather than healthcare. The link to the Cyprus Government document defines who is entitlement to healthcare.
> 
> Thus if you do not fall under the umbrella of one of the cases listed you are not entitled to free-of-charge healthcare.
> 
> ...


Sorry Pete, but public healthcare is also a benefit. He is with no doubt entitled to a medical card. How much he should pay himself, depends on his stated income. This is a basic rule that also Cyprus obey without a problem.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Sorry Pete, but public healthcare is also a benefit. He is with no doubt entitled to a medical card. How much he should pay himself, depends on his stated income. This is a basic rule that also Cyprus obey without a problem.


Even if public healthcare is one of the benefits and they did not list it, it still allows for the rules of the country to come into play. Those rules were listed on the other document or are you saying that for some reason those rules don't apply. If so, what is the reason? I still don't understand what you think the misunderstanding was.



Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Even if public healthcare is one of the benefits and they did not list it, it still allows for the rules of the country to come into play. Those rules were listed on the other document or are you saying that for some reason those rules don't apply. If so, what is the reason? I still don't understand what you think the misunderstanding was.
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


What is the rules you say come into play?

I just say that being self employed in Cyprus and having 3 years or more contributions in any other EU country give him the right to get the same public healthcare as Cypriots have. 

And SOLVIT has not answered the question if this is correct.

A simple call to or visit to Citizen Services will give the same answer. If he can't show the form, he will have to wait 3 years, not 2

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> What is the rules you say come into play?
> 
> I just say that being self employed in Cyprus and having 3 years or more contributions in any other EU country give him the right to get the same public healthcare as Cypriots have.
> 
> ...


Now I'm completely lost. Surely that is exactly what Solvit are saying. He has the same rights as a Cypriot. The Cyprus Government document defined what rights Cypriots, and therefore he, has.

The real question is does he fall into the eligibility criteria for free healthcare in Cyprus? That has not been defined.

The further interesting question is: is it legal to demand people take out health insurance when they are not eligible for free healthcare if Cypriots are not required to under the same circumstances?

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Now I'm completely lost. Surely that is exactly what Solvit are saying. He has the same rights as a Cypriot. The Cyprus Government document defined what rights Cypriots, and therefore he, has.
> 
> The real question is does he fall into the eligibility criteria for free healthcare in Cyprus? That has not been defined.
> 
> ...


The rules are, from this years also in Cyprus, three years contribution to the social fund to get public healthcare. EU states that all contributions done in any EU country should be counted into the three years. So he should be entitled to health care like the Cypriots. Social department say NO, first two years of contributions.

About the private health insurance that is also an EU directive that say that you must have health insurance to have the right to get permission to stay in another member state. Thats why there is a difference between expats in Cypriots in this case. I know the same is in Sweden and Germany, it was implemented 2010.

Anders


----------

